# Purple Albino Reticulated Python - [Pic Heavy]



## MarkJD (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi All,

Just throwing up some pictures of this guy. He is a male and i got him in November 2009. Was hatched by Bob Clark in late July 2009.

Ill start with the photos from when i got him and work my way through so you can see the growth, also included some feeding shots, hopefully thats ok? There are loads.

*November 2009*






















*April 2010*





















*June 2010 - Just under a year old*





















*October 2010*
















*December 2010* - XL Jumbo Rats (Moving off these shortly)











*My Hard Work Is Done . . . *






Thanks for looking


----------



## Becks (Jan 18, 2011)

Absolutely stunning snake and photos!


----------



## python_boy (Jan 18, 2011)

very nice! are yhu ready though?


----------



## Smithers (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice coloured Retic can't wait till you show us it feeding on goats


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll take one of those instead of a leprechuan any day ; )


----------



## python_boy (Jan 18, 2011)

i think one of those could probly take of leprechuan hahahaa


----------



## MarkJD (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Dont be silly Leprechaun has its magic & wonder! Snake has no chance 

I am ready but due to my focus currently being on the BHP's i will be selling this guy on in the near future. I really love this snake and have loved seeing him grow and learning all i can about the species but i want to focus on the BHPs and going forward will be dealing only with melanocephalus species.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh my!! I want one!!!!! Gorgeous gorgeous python!!!!!


----------



## python_boy (Jan 18, 2011)

how much do those go for over there?


----------



## Smithers (Jan 18, 2011)

it's the local reptile shop not having goats to feed him isn't it...  Hope the BHP project is a hit Mark.


----------



## MarkJD (Jan 18, 2011)

Cheers guys!

@ python_boy - When i got this guy i had to source him in the US were it was brought to the UK as they were not readily available, at the time he cost me €800.00 ~ I know now of a few who are selling them in Ireland and there are a few who are in a position to possibly breed them. Recently iv seen the purples priced at €600-€650 and then the lavenders and white phase being slightly cheaper.

@ Smithers - Ok you got me, i cleared the country out of sheep and they just werent cutting it for the retic anymore. No goats im afraid but i hear you guys have lots and lots of sheep over there! Thanks i do too im looking forward to the challenege and then hopefully venturing into some axanthics or other morphs when they become more readily available.


----------



## thals (Jan 18, 2011)

Stunning retic Mark, one of my fave pythons of all time!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jan 18, 2011)

equinny said:


> Oh my!! I want one!!!!! Gorgeous gorgeous python!!!!!



Actually... I've changed my mind, I don't want one. Just looked at it on Wikipedia and I would be too worried about it escaping and eating my son :/

But a beautiful python never-the-less!!


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 18, 2011)

mate that is prob the most stunning albino i have seen


----------



## 85Hickey (Jan 18, 2011)

Superior animal. My next life i'm living in US


----------



## nico77 (Jan 18, 2011)

wow! what awsome colours , its just a amazing looking snake thanks for sharing and good luck with the BHP's .

cheers nico


----------



## gillsy (Jan 18, 2011)

85Hickey said:


> Superior animal. My next life i'm living in US



Not likely they're trying to ban them there now.


----------



## chich (Jan 18, 2011)

thats a stunner mate!


----------



## FAY (Jan 18, 2011)

Beautiful python...thanks for sharing.
Love the lavender tones.


----------



## glassless_mind (Jan 18, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## MarkJD (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## BenReyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh wow! Haha, that's an absolute stunner mate!
And it seems as if it's only getting better as it ages- like a fine wine.


----------



## brayden49 (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW 
That has to be one of the nicest retic ive seen 
congrats.


----------



## guzzo (Jan 26, 2011)

That is very fantastic.......where will you keep it when it grows up??


----------



## Deejay (Jan 26, 2011)

best by far mate, you have done well!!!!


----------



## ramzee86 (Jan 26, 2011)

My favourite snake in the world!


----------



## MarkJD (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks again for the comments guys.




guzzo said:


> That is very fantastic.......where will you keep it when it grows up??


 
At present he is in a 4 x 2 x 2. Althought he is longer than 4ft there is ample space for him in there at the moment. Id say another year and i will have to upgrade. Because he is a male he should not get as big as females. I would hope that he would not get any bigger than 14ft but obviously that is not a guarantee. I can see a 6 x 3 x 3 doing him confortably for the next few years. If he tips the 14ft size or bigger i would have to upgrade again.

Current Setup







For a size reference this is him in May 2010 






Pictures i took last week.











So you can see the growth but still plenty of room for him even on his branch which will be due for an upgrad in the next few months.


----------



## gata1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thats an absolute awsome python love the colouring.
Thanks for sharing the pics  .
Gata1


----------



## krusty (Jan 29, 2011)

thats so hot,i want one so bad it's not fair.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful looking snake.


----------



## garthy (Jan 29, 2011)

MarkJD said:


> Thanks again for the comments guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow! what a growth rate!!
I have a couple of BHP's 1 @ 2.5m and 1 @ 3.1m (she's a good big girl) but they will have nothing on him! How long until you have to be very cautious?


----------



## Dan. (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are some more pics of bob clarks amazing animals. he is a great guy and a worldwide leader in the creation of new retic morphs.
You can meet Bob and view his collection on the route 66 herp tour of the U.S Expo's
Go to www.route66tours.com.au and click on reptiles on 66 on the right side of the main page. this tour is open to people from all over the world, not just aussies!!


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 2, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> mate that is prob the most stunning albino i have seen


 
Agree 100%!!


----------



## Vixen (Feb 2, 2011)

I would love one if they stayed small! haha


----------



## Jessica (Feb 2, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## longqi (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful retic
A team here is crossing a caramel/albino burmese with a Bali tiger retic I write this

They should be even more stunning
But the price here would be comparable to yours???
I find that pretty amazing


----------



## Sutto82 (Feb 16, 2011)

Mate, that is a beautiful python. Due to its size its not something I would own..... but good looking none the less.


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 16, 2011)

beautiful! i just saw those route 66 tours advertised at the expo, i think they were roughly 8 grand.... it'd be pretty exciting!!


----------



## Kellcat (Mar 6, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## pythrulz (Mar 6, 2011)

what a great looking python they do grow huge though


----------



## Nikk.Perth (Mar 6, 2011)

beautifull!!!


----------



## pyalda (Jan 24, 2012)

could i get one


----------



## Kurto (Jan 24, 2012)

Just another reason to move back to the states! Awesome! thanks for sharing!


----------



## zulu (Jan 24, 2012)

Beautiful looking retics!


----------



## AmyAlker (Feb 2, 2012)

holy **** i am so jealous, how beautiful!


----------



## RipRed143 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow. That's the Coolest, Awesomest, Most Stunning snake i have ever seen. Good work.


----------



## montay (Mar 9, 2012)

Simply stunning, gorgeous!


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Mar 9, 2012)

illegal or not i will get one of these ha


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 9, 2012)

you tease! showing what we can't have! Nice snake. Amazing how quick they grow!


----------



## pythrulz (Mar 9, 2012)

Real buaety Its small enough to handle now though for how much longer?


----------



## bencrowe (Apr 11, 2012)

simply stunning


----------



## Lizzy90 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ahh so pretty. Would love to see how it's going now.


----------



## Bushman (Apr 11, 2012)

That's a pretty snake. I don't usually like albino reptiles but the colours on that specimen are complimentary, so they mutually enhance each other to great effect.


----------



## Kitarsha (Apr 11, 2012)

Simply stunning!


----------

